# Hevi shot reviews



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 14, 2012)

I've always had my doubts about hevi shot... I've only shot 2 turkeys with the stuff... One was about 50 yards away with Hevi13 #6's and i hit bird and watched him fly away... Looked for hours with no luck... I then bought a box of the HV13 #5's and shot a jake at about same distance... Hit bird and and knocked him down but had to finish him... Bird gave me a fit finishing him off...

I've done a lot of patterning with this stuff and it just doesent seem like it has the penetration like everybody claims...

I took some time this week end to just do some reading and did a few searchs on hevi shot reviews... And 99% of the reviews are about how great it patterns...

I hardly see any reviews on how well its destroyed gobblers at 40-50 plus yards...

And if I did see a negative review it was about how it didnt performe out at 45-50 yards...

I know this stuff patterns awsome compaired to anything else I've patterned... But I'm not worried about patterns... I want the stuff in my pattern to kill the dag gone bird...

So I guess what im getting at... Were is the kill reviews thats what I want to read!!! And not the ones at 20 and 30 yards... 
__________________


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay, I'll bite.

Shoot what you like, as for a 'kill review' the Hevi 13 #7's out of my gun are 25 for 25 in the last 2 years. The Hevi 13 #6's were 8 for 8 the year prior. I watched birds die from 15 to 54. . . . it's a 50 yards load and my reviews say killer. But ya know. . . lead still kills them too.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 14, 2012)

Are we going to go through this same exact dilemma again with you this year where you tell everyone of your same bad experiences with Hevi-Shot even though others swear by their results?  I mean come on now it gets old.  Let it die dude!  You are wanted in the lead mine with your partner Turkeydoghunter.


----------



## BOFF (Jan 14, 2012)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> I've always had my doubts about hevi shot... I've only shot 2 turkeys with the stuff... One was about 50 yards away with Hevi13 #6's and i hit bird and watched him fly away... Looked for hours with no luck... I then bought a box of the HV13 #5's and shot a jake at about same distance... Hit bird and and knocked him down but had to finish him... Bird gave me a fit finishing him off...
> 
> I've done a lot of patterning with this stuff and it just doesent seem like it has the penetration like everybody claims...
> 
> ...





http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=612543

http://oldgobbler.com/Forum/index.php/topic,1421.0.html

http://oldgobbler.com/Forum/index.php/topic,2410.0.html




However, if you don't like the stuff, don't use it. If your not comfortable in shooting it, and doubting your shells, then it probably is going to meet your expectations.

I don't think posting my kill pics of various birds, and the yardages of them shot with Hevi 13 #7 over the last 2 years is going to change your mind. I didn't have any get away, and I only shot once, at each bird. 

I certainly wouldn't use a call, gun, or clothing, if I didn't have any confidence in them. What works for some, won't work for others.

Just my thoughts.

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 14, 2012)

Not trying to ruffle feathers... Just stating facts... All im getting and any new comer is getting is cold hard fact that hevi shot patterns awsome... Now all im trying to get is cold hard fact that it does what it says it does... So far im not getting that...

These shells cost a lot of money!!! and people like you are making them rich!!!

I just dont see the awsome power that these shell and guys like you claim...

God Bless
Ken B


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks BOFF.  

Yea I'm getting a cut from every box of Hevi-13 that sells.  And your ruining my wallet with threads like this, so please refrain from posting your results.  

Get real now would ya.  Look through those threads above.  One of them has my results.  There are several threads of guys having the same results.  If you don't like something, your better off just using something else rather than just keep complaining about something your not gonna use anyway.  What good does that do?  It would be like me continously complaining about the slow dial up internet I used to use when I no longer use it.  Yea it sucked, but I got over it.  But I only griped about it when I had it and was using it.  And since your not shooting Hevi-Shot anymore, there is no need to complain about how it didn't work for you.  The vast majority of others who use it buy it because they have seen positive results.


----------



## BOFF (Jan 14, 2012)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> Not trying to ruffle feathers... Just stating facts... All im getting and any new comer is getting is cold hard fact that hevi shot patterns awsome... Now all im trying to get is cold hard fact that it does what it says it does... So far im not getting that...
> 
> These shells cost a lot of money!!! and people like you are making them rich!!!
> I just dont see the awsome power that these shell and guys like you claim...
> ...



People like me? Yeah, I'm the average hunter that pays the price for the shells because in my opinion, through their use and success, they work.

I feel the treads I posted above, (which I wonder if you read or saw) are relevant proof, let alone all the birds I've killed with the shells, and none have gotten away.

Many birds have been killed with Hevi13 #6 and #7  shells. Pictures of the birds and the hunters are taken , but after a bird is killed, how many of us have time to dissect the birds, like the above threads, and take pictures of the damage, just to prove the bird was sufficiently killed enough?

Isn't dead, dead? How much more "proof" that Hevi13 #6 and #7 shot kills birds, do you want? 


What I'm attempting to write is, why do we need to provide "proof" that it works, other than pictures? You are going to believe what you want to, regardless of what I or any other person writes.

In fairness, you have no idea who I am, what motivation I have, and if what I write is honest, truth, fact, or fiction.

I hope you can figure out why you didn't harvest the birds you shot at, with Hevi13 shot. 

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 14, 2012)

I was a skeptic for years, but finally jumped on the Hevi-13 bandwagon last season.  Killed one and missed another with 6's.  Changed to the mag blends mid season but didn't get another shot.  I've seen enough evidence from this site and others that I'm confident that they'll do the job.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 15, 2012)

They are great loads - I killed my first gobbler at 50 yards with #6s.  That being said, it's not wise to try and shot birds at 50+ yards.  That bird I killed at 50 yards flopped big time, so I was probably a little lucky that day.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 15, 2012)

Mr. Longbeard, they suck!! If you have any boxes you want to get rid of fairly cheap then pm me!


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 15, 2012)

You guys make me laugh!!!

All i read about is how many pellets you put in a 10" circle at 40 and 50 yards... 

I dont expect to see the turkey threw a laser range finder view finder before its killed... I'd just like to hear all the power storys about how the shells are killing at long range... I'm not reading much of that...

You southern boys really have a lot of hate in ya!!!

Sorry i ruffled your all feathers down there... lol


----------



## MKW (Jan 15, 2012)

*...*

With turkey hunting, extended range brings extended chance for problems. Personally, I don't think you should give up on Hevishot...I think you should give up on the 50+ yard shots. Hevishot is plenty lethal at reasonable ranges. You would kill more of those smart, call shy, public land turkeys that you are always talking about if you learn to get them to 40yrds. There is no super duper turkey load that will solve your problems. 

Mike


----------



## 3chunter (Jan 15, 2012)

There are variations of "hevi-shot" as far as I know.  The remington hevi-shot is what I use and it has NEVER failed me!  Even on birds that I shot low it NEVER failed to not kill the bird!


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 16, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Since your so worried about killing gobblers at 50+ yards why don't you look up Hawlips, he's got a TSS shot business, he'll make you some up. Says his brother killed a couple at 90+yds, he'll also tell ya they don't even flop when you shoot em with TSS......


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have shot everything out there. I love my turkey hunting and try to give myself the extra edge however I can. Lead is killer but you limit yourself the further you go beyond 40 yards. I personally shoot nitro ammo but that might be changing that really soon 

I have a smoke pole that's loaded with copper covered lead and it will smack a turkey at 45 yards. That's about the furthest I'd shoot it though.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 16, 2012)

Im not really looking for that 50 yard gun... My 3.5" Rem 870 SP with Win HV #4's or #5's will get the job done at 40 and 45 yards... I've killed one gobbler at 56 paces with it also... 90% of the gobblers I've killed have been inside 40 yards... 

Trust me I've got prob10-12 box's of hevi 13 from 3" to 3.5" #5's, #6's and Mag blend... Shot threw jellyhead and threw Indian creek... Patterns have been pretty good!!!

I've shot this stuff at plywood and the #4 copperplated lead always out does it... Even after i pattern that stuff on card board box's i still see way more hevi shot rolling around in the bottom of the box than the lead...

 The only test that it seem to look more impressive is the sheet metal test... But I just think thats because it so hard that it just put more pronounced dents in it...

Im sure if I had multible chance at birds each and every spring i prob wouldnt be so worried...


You guys are right Im not confident in it and i just wont hunt with it... Cant afford to let my one and only chance at a public land gobbler be lost to a shell i dont trust... 

Good luck to everybody this spring... God knows I'll need it!!!


----------



## goblr77 (Jan 16, 2012)

You won't hear any Hevishot complaints out of me. I've had great success out of #7's last season and #6's the season before. Took birds from 10yds on out to 50+. Glad I made the switch from Win XR.


----------



## palmettoswamp (Jan 16, 2012)

Tried to pattern some last year in preseason thru my mossberg 835. Did not like the results. Just did not like my choke/gun combo i reckon.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 17, 2012)

MKW said:


> Personally, I don't think you should give up on Hevishot...I think you should give up on the 50+ yard shots. Hevishot is plenty lethal at reasonable ranges.



I have to agree with Mike.  I believe that once you get beyond 35 - 40 yards that you are taking a huge chance.  I have been using hevi-13s for about 5 years.  I shot a bird in Oklahoma estimated at 45 -50 yards and the bird went down on the spot (I miscalculated the distance).  I had 2 birds to fly off wounded but discovered that my pattern density was 1 ft high (my fastfire was off).

No 2 guns are exactly alike, one gun may shoot better with Winchester Supremes rather than Nitros.. You can take 2 of the same model guns and one mayshoot better with a .660 constriction choke while the other shoots better with a .670.  

There are just too many variables involved to say it's the ammo's fault.

I personally like to get a bird within 30 yards before I shoot and would never knowingly take a 50 yard shot, but that hasd a lot to do with calling ability.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jan 25, 2012)

I had been shooting Winchester high velocity for years and a few years back I starting using their extented range 3.5s.  I had great success with their ammo in the field, but my groups where never really that impressive.  Last year before the season, I bought a box of hevi 13s to pattern and I was hooked!  The ammo performed equally as well in the field helping me to fill my limit and pull off my longest shot ever.  I agree different guns/chokes/loads perform differently together but if you have that combo including hevi 13s that shoots a good pattern, you are not hardly ever gonna loose a bird within 50 yds if you take a clean HEAD and NECK shot.  If you can't hit it in the head, I can't help ya in that respect.
With that said, I would rather not take a 50 yd shot because of course it is harder to get the right shot and make the right shot at that range...but it does happen from time to time.  If I have the confidence to cleanly take the animial, I take the shot.  I not, I wait until another day.  It is a terrible feeling for me wound/cripple a bird and not recover it.


----------



## goblr77 (Jan 25, 2012)

palmettoswamp said:


> Tried to pattern some last year in preseason thru my mossberg 835. Did not like the results. Just did not like my choke/gun combo i reckon.



Get a good extended choke in the .670-.680 range and run Hevi 2.25oz #7's through it. You will be impressed.


----------



## spurandrack (Jan 25, 2012)

*the lead mine*



Brad C. said:


> Are we going to go through this same exact dilemma again with you this year where you tell everyone of your same bad experiences with Hevi-Shot even though others swear by their results?  I mean come on now it gets old.  Let it die dude!  You are wanted in the lead mine with your partner Turkeydoghunter.



 I would say my father killed more Turkeys than any man I have met in 52 years. He killed them all with 3'' mag lead.

You let it die dude. I hunt with lead and mine are just as dead as yours.

s&r


----------



## hootnhollar (Jan 25, 2012)

Hevi #6's are ridiculous in my M1 Super 90/ Comp N Choke XXX Full....I quit using the Supreme's after having a terrible year with more than one fly off.  The Hevi shot absolutely hits harder IMO than the Supreme's.


----------



## jackie (Feb 1, 2012)

This may ruffle a few new feathers. I think all the hipe on long distance shots has totally gotten out of hand. A good gun, proper choke, proper ammo size pellets and plenty of range time to bring it all together is all you need to make the gun work properly. With that said by me and 60 thousand other hunters, I feel the truth of taking gobblers properly is solely in the skill and ability to CALL the bird as close as you can for a clean kill. If you can't get him in say 15 or 30 yards than maybe HUNTING turkeys is not for you. Maybe you should be KILLING turkeys with a long range rifle with great optics and start racking up the numbers. I let 50 yard birds walk if I am not qualified to call them in closer. My shot gun patterns very good at 50 yards, but I don't want a bird at that distance or wound one just for bragging rights. If that were the case I would hunt in states that use rifles, maybe I would use a 50 cal.  I love turkey HUNTING and have for many decades. There is soming about calling them in close and hunting all day where permitted. I have killed to many gobbers to count. I have called birds on a field while in the field to 15 yards, concealment and good calling works. I think most old well seasoned hunters will agree, fine tune your skills and start enjoying the HUNT and you will not have to worry about KILLS, wounded or missed 50+ shoots.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Feb 1, 2012)

learn to set up and call more proficiently and maybe you wont have to lob long range missiles at them so regularly.


----------



## spurandrack (Feb 1, 2012)

*Hevi Shot*

Greatest thing since sliced bread, I'm surprised any Turkeys were ever killed with lead shot....

And....

There's something about paying 5 dollars a shell I'm in love with!

s&r


----------



## Gadget (Feb 1, 2012)

I have to agree that the long range killing has gotten outta hand. 


Yes you can kill them with lead 100% of the time as long as you stay within the range of your gun, choke, load, usually 40yds or less. There is an advantage to HTL shot, can give more room for error in estimating yardage and aiming at longer distances but most guys use it to extend their killing range instead.


----------



## swamppirate (Feb 1, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Since your so worried about killing gobblers at 50+ yards why don't you look up Hawlips, he's got a TSS shot business, he'll make you some up. Says his brother killed a couple at 90+yds, he'll also tell ya they don't even flop when you shoot em with TSS......



No flop with a 7mm!!!


----------



## Double-H2020 (Feb 2, 2012)

Never had a problem they all died with one shot with hevi shot


----------



## EGlock86 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 3, 2012)

goblr77 said:


> Get a good extended choke in the .670-.680 range and run Hevi 2.25oz #7's through it. You will be impressed.




Yea at the paaterning table... What about 50+ yards... Why would i want to spen 30 bucks for 10 shells to shot turkeys at 30-40 yards... 

Win HV will handle that for a third of the price!!!


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 3, 2012)

I think a lot of people got it wrong... Im not trying to find that 50 yard gun... From what i've read on these forums you guys are the one looking for that...

I've read so much about these great 50 yard patterns... Hevi shot, and most of you guys claim that the #6 hevi shot pellet is heavier than a #4 lead, so in my mine(call me crazy) that pretty much tells me that if im getting more #6 pellets in a pattern at 50 yards than #4 lead... Than If I shoot a gobbler at 48-50 yards with Hevi shot#6's than the bird should DIE!!! Well I tryed that twice and it didn't happen... So My mind has been made up... 

I just wonder why all you guys shoot turkeys inside 40 yards but want shell/choke combo's that cost hundreds of $$$, and pattern AWSOME out to 50 yards... To shot them at 35 yards... Pretty much dont make any scense to me!!!

But im from up north so I may be on a differrent page then the southern turkey hunters who knows...


----------

